# Frightened by swollen lymph node



## BayBeams

Lymph nodes swell for a variety of reasons and doesn't necessarily mean lymphoma. An infection or skin irritation could cause it. My dog's lymph nodes also became enlarged while recovering from a minor surgery. More than likely it is from your dog's skin problem.


----------



## sbdurham

Thank you, that makes me feel a lot better. Is it common for a single node to swell, or a node that is not close to the area of inflammation?


----------



## BayBeams

I am not a vet but my experience has been that a single lymph node can swell. I am not sure about the location of the lymph node in relation to the infection or irritation causing the problem.


----------



## Jleway

BayBeams said:


> I am not a vet but my experience has been that a single lymph node can swell. I am not sure about the location of the lymph node in relation to the infection or irritation causing the problem.


Exactly what I was going to say. 

I do know a little about the human lymphatic system in relation to the sinuses... human lymph nodes can swell quite frequently when a person is fighting a sinus infection. These lymph nodes are located in the neck below the ear. These lymph nodes can swell and even cause referred pain to the ears and jaws. This could very well be the case with your Golden Sweety Pie. My first Golden died of Melanoma, it first showed up on her front left paw, where it was removed, another location showed up months later on her right wrist area. When the cancer spread to her lymph channel, which it eventually did, the vet and I could clearly tell. The entire channel from her wrist area to her lymph node up into her clavicle chest area became hard and bumpy. In lymphoma, I think, every lymph node would have to be swollen. Check around on her body for any bumps or lumps, if there are any more, then I would be concerned. Otherwise, I would take her to the vet as a precaution, but not as an emergency. You never know what could be causing it.

Which node is swollen?


----------



## goldyjlox

I lost my first boy to lymphoma, his nodes in his shoulder, neck and in hi back legs were all swollen. They were big lumps and moveable but felt softer to the touch not rock hard. I would not be too alarmed with just one but do look all over and have her checked out


----------



## sbdurham

Thanks so much for your replies! We'll certainly call her vet in the morning, but I feel much more confident now that the swelling is in response to her irritated skin--which has gotten much worse over the last day, so I'm sure her immune system is working hard. I'm so sorry to hear about the dogs you all have lost--you must miss them awfully.


----------



## Karen519

*Sbdurham*

Please let us know that the vet says today -

I was thinking a bite, maybe she bumped her head, or an infection of some kind.


----------



## mylissyk

It could also be a benign fatty lump, Goldens get those often.


----------



## Debles

I would not put off getting her to the vet though. Not to scare you but my beloved golden Selka developed a hard lump on his shoulder and when xrayed was osteosarcoma. This lump appeared over night and Selka acted perfectly fine except he had limped off and on a few days before.

This could be anything from non serious to very. Please get to the vet ASAP.


----------



## sbdurham

Hi all,
The news is no news so far. Our dog (her name is Miss Landers) went to the vet first thing in the morning. The vet did an aspiration biopsy, and we're waiting to hear what it shows and what the next steps might be. Landers appears to be in fine spirits.


----------



## Rachael2633

My golden, Sandy's, lymph node became swollen overnight. It was just one and right around her shoulder area. After an aspiration it came back full of mast cells. She did not have any symptoms that we noticed. She is currently on chemo and responding well. How long will it take to get the results back?


----------



## sbdurham

Wow. And it turned out to be mast cells, but not lymphoma? From what I've been reading, mast cell tumors are often controllable, and can be chronic without being deadly? That's a comforting thing to hold onto.


----------



## sbdurham

Still waiting to hear.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm so sorry you are having to wait for an answer.

Copper had a swollen lymph node in his neck last year. At the same time he had quite a infected mass on his chest. He had a biospy and the lymph node was diagnosed as "reactive" - most likely due to the infected mass. I hope and pray that is what your girl has too.

It may be something major or it may be a normal lymph node reaction to an infection of some sort.Try not to worry too much until you know. I know it is easier said than done.


----------



## Tuckers Mom

Thinking good thoughts for you Durham. Just try to breathe, and stay positive. (( sending you hugs )) Kiss Miss Landers for me. xxxooo


----------



## sbdurham

You're all wonderful! I can't tell you how much you all sharing your experiences and good-luck wishes have helped. Thank you.

When we have some word from the doctor I'll post an update.


----------



## sbdurham

By the way, here's our big girl:


----------



## Dallas Gold

It looks like we are on lymph node watch as well, discovered during a routine follow up echocardiogram and abdominal sonogram this morning for mitral valve regurgitation. We are waiting for the specialists review and then will discuss what we need to do regarding this complication. Our regular vet was in emergency surgery this morning at the time of our sonogram so I have no information. This was just relayed to me as we were paying the bill after the procedure. Hopefully we'll get some more answers tomorrow when the reports come back. If it's something serious, perhaps we caught it at the earliest possible moment, but hopefully it's nothing. The waiting is difficult isn't it?

PS, your girl is beautiful!


----------



## C's Mom

She is beautiful - love her crown too.

Keeping my fingers crossed that both dogs get good tests results soon.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

She's beautiful! Crossing fingers here too. 

Note to self: Must get Penny a tiara!


----------



## sbdurham

Good luck!!! I'll be hoping for reassuring results for you. That must have made you frantic, hearing that in an "oh, by the way" context, without further information. But since they told you in such an offhand way, maybe that indicates that they know it's not a cause for alarm? And if it is something to be concerned about, how fortunate that he/she (?) was having this other procedure done, to find it. Yes, this waiting is rough. Prayers and crossed-fingers for everyone's pups.


----------



## mylissyk

She's a beautiful princess. I hope you get good news soon.


----------



## BayBeams

What a beautiful pup! I love the tiara. I have a picture of my golden girl with a tiara too. 
Wishing you a positive outcome. Keep us posted.

Here is my tiara princess, Baylee.


----------



## sbdurham

Inconclusive but encouraging results. The aspiration biopsy showed no evidence of lymphoma or mast cells. She does continue to suspect that it's some sort of round-cell tumor, so we'll be watching it very closely. But to know that those two scariest possibilities no longer look likely is a huge relief. Very, very grateful. I hope those of you who have also been waiting will get encouraging news soon too.

Baylee is very beautiful in her tiara!


----------



## BayBeams

So glad to hear the encouraging news!! What is your pup's age? Sorry if I missed it somewhere. She really is quite the looker...


----------



## sbdurham

Thanks! She's 6 1/2.


----------



## gigobebe

Glad to hear of good news sbdurham! We didn't realize Bebe had hemangiosarcoma until a huge tumor started growing in her spleen, so it's great that you are aware and got it checked out. Best of luck to you and your beloved and hope you enjoy many many more years together <3

by the way I went to school in Durham...I miss good ole NC bbq...no one does it right out here on the west coast


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad you didn't get a bad diagnosis, but hope it still turns out to be nothing in the long run. Watchful waiting and careful monitoring are in order I guess. Give your sweetie a nice ear rub from me!


----------



## Karen519

*SBDurham*

SBDurham

So glad to hear the good news!


----------



## Jleway

Kudos!!!! Yea!!!! I'm so grateful that your beautiful girl is ok. I hope that she is just fighting something and she'll be fine soon. If it is a tumor, may it either go away on it's own or be very easy to get rid of. Congratulations! Keep us posted on the node.


----------



## sbdurham

Thanks, all! No new developments; the doctor has her on prednisone and we'll be watching the lump for a while to see what it does. Our vet is very thorough and cautious, so I'm very encouraged that she feels that wait-and-see is the best course of action. Meanwhile, Landers is feeling fine, and is her big, silly self. The lump is a little smaller and harder than when it first appeared, and it has a slight bit of skin inflammation over the swelling. Does that symptom suggest anything to anyone? It's not super-inflamed, just a little red along the margin. The doctor points out that it might be a bruise from the aspiration; but I'm hoping it indicates that it's a cyst or an abscess of some sort.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hey, there

Just wanted to check in and see how Landers is doing. What the "olds" on the lump?


----------



## Karen519

*Sbdurham*

SBdurham

Glad to hear that Lanner is doing better.


----------



## Philbert

My sister's golden had a scary-feeling lump. She took her to the vet who advised watching it for a few days after finding nothing on an aspiration. It turned out to just be a bruise. It got smaller and harder and then went away totally in about 10 days.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Was she tested for tick born diseases or have any bloodwork done?


----------



## Duke's Momma

It's been over a month since we've heard from you at least on this thread. Please check in and let us know how your pup is doing!


----------



## sbdurham

Hi everyone--thanks so much for checking in on us. I didn't realize there were messages waiting or I would have answered sooner. It's with immense relief and gratitude that I can report that Miss Landers seems to be doing great. Her lump is now so small that it's almost hard to find. It's just sort of dwindled down to a slightly thickened spot under the skin. We never found out what caused it; and the vet did think it was some sort of tumor, though possibly benign. Just because it's disappearing, we won't let down our guard. 

Before this experience we had had no idea how prone goldens are to cancer, and how carefully we have to watch them. Thank goodness we learned as a result of an apparent false alarm, and not the real thing. We're incredibly blessed. And I'm extremely grateful for the loving support from all of you new friends! You're all wonderful, and I just know your dogs are too!


----------



## Rainheart

I am glad to hear that she is doing so well!


----------



## sbdurham

Thanks! I fervently hope for good outcomes for all the pups whose people are on this group and are worried for them. May you all have great luck too.


----------

